# opinions on 1996 Nissan 4x4 2.4,5 speed



## mldave (Nov 7, 2009)

Heard these vehicles have tranny trouble.This one has 130,000 miles on it.This is the single cab.Also what's the deal on the check engine light,sensors,bad wires?Any stories good/bad are welcome...thanks.


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a 95 V6 4WD with a bad automatic tranny. It has no reverse. I have talked to a ton of transmission experts, including a former Nissan tech of 22 years. The consensus is the transmission cooler located in the radiator doesn't so a good job cooling the fluid which, int turn, starts burning up the transmission. The rear planetary is usually the first to go.

Recommendation: If your transmission is still good, install an aftermarket external transmission cooler (I was recommended to use Hayden part# 1404...or 404 if you buy it at Oreilly's) and keep truckin. If your tranny is bad already, replace the transmission with a rebuilt unit or a good used unit with low miles and install the oil cooler. The former Nissan tech I talked to said with the upgraded oil cooler he has seen original transmissions last past 300K. 

If you have to take the transmission out, I strongly suggest you consider the work involved. I finally got mine out today, after 11+ hours of labor. This was in a shop with a lift, air tools, etc. It was a huge pain in the ass, but again mine is a V6.

Hope this helps, keep us posted.


----------



## mldave (Nov 7, 2009)

Mine is a manual transmission,how would that apply?


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

No.. I think the manual trannys are virtually problem free. 

Nissans in general are tough little trucks that last. I would service it regularly, and use Lucas as an additive in the tranny and rear diff (and front diff if 4WD).


----------



## mldave (Nov 7, 2009)

92 GSR-4 said:


> No.. I think the manual trannys are virtually problem free.
> 
> Nissans in general are tough little trucks that last. I would service it regularly, and use Lucas as an additive in the tranny and rear diff (and front diff if 4WD).


What is the factory recommended fluid for this 4x4 w/5speed manual?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i think it is gl 4...


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

The folks at Autozone or Advance can tell you what to put in it and how much you will need. Also, I recommend using Lucas as an additive. It really really helps to reduce friction and prevent wear. I usually put a quart of lucas in the manual trans in my Eclipse and fill it the rest of the way with transmission oil.


----------



## mldave (Nov 7, 2009)

Is limited slip standard on the 96 shortbed 4x4 with the 2.4 engine?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

on a 2wd yes but i am not sure on the 4x4..

check out Nissan4wheelers.Com - Nissan 4x4 Enthusiasts


post that question there...


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

no LSDs are not standard on the trucks. your CEL, go to Autozone or any other parts place and they can tell you the code that is stored. dont buy any parts just yet until you diagnose it.

only real problem is the rear ABS, either the connector will get dirty or the gear goes bad on the pinion.


----------

